# Is the first postpartum AF supposed to be... insane?



## ILoveSweetpea (Jan 7, 2009)

I just started my first postpartum period yesterday. *OMFG.* That's the best acronym to describe this.

The flow is unbelievably heavy, unbelievably clotty. My cramps are like nothing I've had before. I feel like I can barely move. I haven't had a period since November 2007, so I know my body has some things to work out here. But this is insane. INSANE, I tells ya.

Can anyone tell me... is this normal for a first postpartum? I hope they aren't all going to be like this.

I realize too... this helps explain my sobbing breakdown a few nights ago.









(note to mods: I wasn't sure where to post this. Feel free to move it if necessary.







)


----------



## littlebabydoll (May 15, 2008)

mine was light, no cramps, only lasted 3 days... everyone is different?


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

With my son it was when he was 9 months and it was one spot of red on the tp... then nothing else. Normal period 28 days later. Then 2+ months of bleeding that started 27 days after that... ugh.

With my girls I tried to trick things into action when they were 10ish months, took a month of BCP, normal "period" ... nothing since then. Ugh. They are 14 months, no real PPAF yet...

It can be all over the place, how you experience. I would think length of time since giving birth might have something to do with it but I don't know. The longer it's been, the more out of shape your uterus is and all... it's like it's been sitting on the couch for a year and a half and now you've got it running laps.

But I don't know. Maybe my theories are a little odd.


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got mine back this week after 11 months. It only lasted two days but the first day was like you explained. I forgot what it was like to have a period so it was quite a shock!


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I went over 3.5 yrs w/o AF w/ DD1. When I finally got AF, it wasn't bad at all. I think my SIL said her AF's were bad after her DD2 though. Just to throw this out there...are you sure it's not an early m/c?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility. And I'm sorry you're having a rough time.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

After my first child, my first PPAF was nine days long, heavy and painful. After my second child, it was "normal". I don't remember how long, but it wasn't anything out of the ordinary (like nine days!). However, my periods were wacky after that. They were only two days long and not really consistent. I just got my first real PPAF after my baby in Dec and it's been a little bit heavier than before but not really bad. I guess each one is different but I don't wish to relive the nine day AF again.


----------



## mamatoakd (Jun 11, 2008)

I missed a whole summer of swimming, etc. last year because of it. Very heavy and went on forever!!! Started in late June and lasted through late August. After two weeks, I called the OB GYN thinking that something was seriously wrong and went in for an exam and was told that it was normal!!!

If you're concerned call the dr, but know that you're not the only one!


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoakd* 
I missed a whole summer of swimming, etc. last year because of it. Very heavy and went on forever!!! Started in late June and lasted through late August. After two weeks, I called the OB GYN thinking that something was seriously wrong and went in for an exam and was told that it was normal!!!

If you're concerned call the dr, but know that you're not the only one!

Yeah when I had my 2+ months of bleeding, I was told that was "normal" as well. Well if not "normal" that "it happens." The OB blamed breastfeeding... who knows. I guess if breastfeeding means estrogen is still low it could mean longer than normal bleeding but I don't know. I went on BCPs to control it and that made it worse. I was told to try a higher estrogen one but I didn't want to... I just waited it out. Probably went on 3 months all told...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

My first pp period with ds1 was _brutal_. I was completely shocked, because I've always had easy periods. The next couple were a little rougher than usual, but nothing major. By the fourth or fifth, they were back to normal.

My pp periods with my other kids have been mostly normal - occasional rough ones, due to stress or illness or something, but no noticeable pp effects at all. One really bad one doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

My first pp period with ds1 was brutal. I was completely shocked, because I've always had easy periods. The next couple were a little rougher than usual, but nothing major. By the fourth or fifth, they were back to normal.
mine was exactly the same as storm bride.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
Just to throw this out there...are you sure it's not an early m/c?









:

I got mine back right around 2 yrs both times, and had a normal AF each time.


----------



## SaraMum (May 17, 2009)

I had my first period about 8 weeks post partum and it was extremely heavy but that was the alst I saw of it again until after his first birthday.


----------



## kbond (Apr 29, 2008)

Not to derail this conversation too much....but how did you know that your period was returning? Before pregnancy, I just looked at the calendar and that's how I knew. I never had any emotional swings or cramping. So, how am I going to know? Or, is it going to the be like when I had my first period, just completely out of the blue?


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbond* 
Not to derail this conversation too much....but how did you know that your period was returning? Before pregnancy, I just looked at the calendar and that's how I knew. I never had any emotional swings or cramping. So, how am I going to know? Or, is it going to the be like when I had my first period, just completely out of the blue?

I had no signs it was coming back at all. I was just as surprised as when I got it for the very first time, since it had been so long without it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm on my second AF since my DS was born in February. The first one and this one both have been really long, really heavy and the cramps have been horrible. I have no advice, just understanding how you feel!


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

My first was very VERY heavy and clotty. I soaked through...everything! Every time I moved, I gushed. Awful stuff. I don't remember it being like this with the others, but with the others I nursed for at least 6 months before my period came back. This time there was no baby to nurse. Period took 11 weeks to return, and when it did, it came back with a vengeance.







:


----------

